# I found one of these today!



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=225141495
Found some info on google, but all the info i have found is for .22short,long and long rifle. There is a short only.
The one I found today has long rifle only. If any one might stumble on some info, i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What a neat gun. Obviously not all that common. Check ebay for manuals and such. You'd really be surprised on what you find on there. Good luck on the search !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Savage is their parent company and may be able to help you out. I'd start there.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Savage is their parent company and may be able to help you out. I'd start there.


Don, I would do that but I have researched that J Stevens burnt down some time ago. And all known serial #s went with it. So not sure what I got!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet that Savage has a historian that may be able to put you on the right track.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I think my grandad has one just like it. Ill check the next time Im up there.

I agree call Savage and see what they say......they cant eat you....lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well... they could... but we would stop buying their guns.... unless they had a sale, or even a special, or put it in a pretty brown box.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Well... they could... but we would stop buying their guns.... unless they had a sale, or even a special, or put it in a pretty brown box.


Im partial to my savage rifles !! They shoot great and priced right !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't forget the pretty brown box Luke....... LOL


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

They come in a box ? man you must be buying tha high end savages....lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dude !! No box ? You got ripped !


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

LMBO !! I usually leave the box on the counter. man I knew I was forgetting something


----------

